
Robinhood introducing free options trading, how will the industry react? - rising-sky
https://about.robinhood.com/options/
======
quotha
Idk, but options are really expensive. Most places charge a flat fee + per
contract cost.

~~~
rising-sky
Agreed. For passive experienced/advanced investors who use brokerages like
Interactive Brokers, I wonder if this would be enough to get them to switch to
something like Robinhood, which will likely in turn force other brokers to
either lower prices or offer more valuable incentives?

------
tedmiston
Would love to hear more about how Robinhood is able to offer options trading
for free.

